# Taliban bombing claim alarms Canadian officials (They're coming for us)



## CrazyCanuck (18 Jun 2007)

Taliban bombing claim alarms Canadian officials

Taliban bombing claim alarms Canadian officials

Updated Mon. Jun. 18 2007 9:48 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

The Taliban claims it has teams of suicide bombers ready to take the fight to NATO countries, including Canada.

In a story broadcast Monday, ABC News obtained footage of an al Qaeda-Taliban training camp graduation ceremony, reportedly held on June 9.

The teams are reportedly being dispatched to Canada, Britain, the United States and Germany.

On the tape, Taliban commander Dadullah Mansoor said: "These Americans, Canadians, British and Germans come here to Afghanistan from faraway places. Why shouldn't we go after them?"

"We should perform suicide attacks and, God willing, destroy their establishments in their own countries."

Dadullah replaced his brother Mullah Dadullah, who was shot to death this month in a U.S.-led operation.

The leader of the British attack team spoke in halting English.

A Pakistani journalist had been invited to attend and record the ceremony. Al Qaeda cameramen also recorded the event.

U.S. intelligence officials told ABC News the video was an example of "an aggressive and sophisticated propaganda campaign."

However, ABC News' Brian Ross said that Pakistan reported last week picking up three foreign militants - two of whom held German passports.

A Canadian official told CTV News on Monday they take the Taliban threat "very seriously."

Canadian and western intelligence have known for some months that the Taliban leadership had directed its commanders to "take the fight out of the country, to take it to us," the source said.

The Canadian Security Intelligence Service does not believe that any Taliban operatives are in Canada at this time but they are regarded as a serious threat.

In late December, Newsweek magazine reported that al Qaeda had trained a 12-member group of Westerners at a camp in North Waziristan, Pakistan to carry out attacks in their home countries.

The Pakistani government has very little presence in North Waziristan. Some media reports have called the territory a Taliban mini-state.

An official in Britain's Foreign Office told Newsweek that it was common knowledge that some would-be jihadists have been travelling from Britain to Pakistan for training.

However, the story also claimed al Qaeda had developed an "underground railroad" for jihadists that could get them from Europe to Pakistan without any official record.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070618/taliban_bombers_070618/20070618?hub=TopStories

This could be an extremely effective tactic in swaying public opinion if it were to succeed. Though in which direction is debatable but I would think the withdrawal crowd would get louder if not bigger.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jun 2007)

Perhaps a few points that Valcartier2007 Collective should ponder.


----------



## Haggis (18 Jun 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Perhaps a few points that Valcartier2007 Collective should ponder.



Agreed, George.  I'm sold.

All the more reason why we should withdraw immediately, repent and beg forgiveness from those we have wronged.  Only then may we possibly be spared the sword of the righteous and oppressed.

(now where's that sacrasm smiley..)


----------



## larry Strong (18 Jun 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Agreed, George.  I'm sold.
> 
> All the more reason why we should withdraw immediately, repent and beg forgiveness from those we have wronged.  Only then may we possibly be spared the sword of the righteous and oppressed.
> 
> (now where's that sacrasm smiley..)



As much as I hate to say it, let them come, maybe people will wake up and pull their heads out of the sand.


----------



## George Wallace (18 Jun 2007)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> As much as I hate to say it, let them come, maybe people will wake up and pull their heads out of the sand.



Who isn't to say that they haven't already come?  We have 17 locked up in Toronto right now.  We have the Millennium Bomber who was captured trying to enter the US from BC.  There are others jailed across the country.   When our Intelligence and Security Agencies do their jobs, the Public sleep peacefully in their beds at night ignorant of the evils around them.  It is only when those Agencies fail, that these acts see the light of day in the Press.  Why would you want more to attempt to disrupt our lives?


----------



## larry Strong (19 Jun 2007)

I don't want any. But something has to wake up the population to what is really going on. We are in a war, and the majority of the people are sleep walking through it!!


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jun 2007)

I do know and agree with your sentiment though.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (19 Jun 2007)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> I don't want any. But something has to wake up the population to what is really going on. We are in a war, and the majority of the people are sleep walking through it!!



I would far rather have the majority of this country sleepwalking through this war then one Taliban bomber going off.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jun 2007)

As much as this is just typical 'true believer' sabre rattling, we should never under estimate the intelligence of our enemies, for they are real, they and their supporters are in Canada's major cities (and elsewhere), sadly already planning such cowardly acts against Canadian citizens at large.

The fact is they really do want to KILL us (at home - on Ops, and on holidays). Don't ever forget that, becuse when you do, well thats complacency, and you know what that breeds.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## GAP (19 Jun 2007)

On the other side, if they can create enough animosity and fear here because we over react to the immigrant population that is somewhat sympathetic to them, they may gain converts to do their deeds...


----------



## Cdn Blackshirt (19 Jun 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Perhaps a few points that Valcartier2007 Collective should ponder.



I think we should invite these Taliban bombers in.  Specifically provide them with the mailing address of the Valcartier 2007 Collective....maybe Jack Layton's office too.  I'm sure they'll have long-term peace deals signed in no time.


Matthew.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (19 Jun 2007)

Valcartier2007 would just say that the only reason why they are here is because we went there first and therefore brought it on ourselves.


----------



## Armymedic (19 Jun 2007)

What is this news source talking about...?

There never was and never will be any Taliban supporters in Canada, nor has any Canadian citizen ever fought for the Taliban. Why would any Canadian passport carrying person want to hurt our fine country? 

We are completely safe.


----------



## Armymedic (19 Jun 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> What is this news source talking about...?
> 
> There never was and never will be any Taliban supporters in Canada, nor has any Canadian citizen ever fought for the Taliban. Why would any Canadian passport carrying person want to hurt our fine country?
> 
> We are completely safe.



And for those who actually believe it, thier wakeup call will be a blinding light, searing heat, followed by an earsplitting boom.

New York, 
Bali,
Madrid,
London.

Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver dates to be confirmed.

Terrorism World Tour,
Coming to a large city shopping mall near you.


----------



## Kiwi99 (19 Jun 2007)

As for the 17 that were locked up for the possible attack in Toronto, now only two are still in custordy.  Due to public whining and Amnesty International, all others were released back into the public.  How very Canadian.


----------



## Armymedic (19 Jun 2007)

Kiwi99 said:
			
		

> As for the 17 that were locked up for the possible attack in Toronto, now only two are still in custordy.  Due to public whining and Amnesty International, all others were released back into the public.  How very Canadian.



How very Canadian, indeed! Our Charter grants us the right to talk to and about anyone we want. It also allows us to hang around whomever we want as well. Just because he is a criminal and I talk to him and work in the same building as he, does not make me a criminal....

You need evidence to hold someone. 

ps-don't get me wrong, I agree that it is not right, but what our country stands for, its rights and freedoms and rule of law is more important.


----------



## Kiwi99 (19 Jun 2007)

Just as you need evidence that proves he/she is not a terrorist.  We will probably give all these clowns 10 million as well, just to make them feel better.  Any hint of terror needs to be dealt with harshly and quickly with no remorse.


----------



## geo (19 Jun 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> What is this news source talking about...?
> 
> There never was and never will be any Taliban supporters in Canada, nor has any Canadian citizen ever fought for the Taliban. Why would any Canadian passport carrying person want to hurt our fine country?
> 
> We are completely safe.



Heh.... lest we forget the Khadr family?


----------



## MG34 (19 Jun 2007)

St. Micheals Medical Team said:
			
		

> How very Canadian, indeed! Our Charter grants us the right to talk to and about anyone we want. It also allows us to hang around whomever we want as well. Just because he is a criminal and I talk to him and work in the same building as he, does not make me a criminal....
> 
> You need evidence to hold someone.
> 
> ps-don't get me wrong, I agree that it is not right, but what our country stands for, its rights and freedoms and rule of law is more important.



You can talk about someone, but once threats are uttered that's a whole different ball o'wax.  All it took was a bleeding heart judge to throw out the case, despite the fact that laws had been broken and the Charter had been violated , just because harper is the PM doesn't mean he is not also protected by the charter against threats of bodily harm and torture.


----------



## Armymedic (19 Jun 2007)

good point, but they have to prove it was you who did the threatening and that you wish to carry it out...do they not?


----------



## DaveTee (19 Jun 2007)

I'd like to hear Valcartier2007's take on this, please.


----------



## scoutfinch (19 Jun 2007)

Kiwi99 said:
			
		

> Just as you need evidence that proves he/she is not a terrorist.  We will probably give all these clowns 10 million as well, just to make them feel better.  Any hint of terror needs to be dealt with harshly and quickly with no remorse.




No.  The Crown needs to prove that he/she IS  a terrorist. It's called the presumption of innocence.


----------



## KevinB (19 Jun 2007)

colour me the extra judiciary killings task force organizer...   

I'm all of for a fair trial, and an equally swift and fair execution.


----------



## scoutfinch (19 Jun 2007)

Natch!


----------



## MarkOttawa (19 Jun 2007)

Kiwi99: 





> As for the 17 that were locked up for the possible attack in Toronto, now only two are still in custody.  Due to public whining and Amnesty International, all others were released back into the public.  How very Canadian.



One assumes CSIS is doing surveillance--or maybe the RCMP.  Or maybe both.  One hopes there is no Air India-like screw-up.  Since they have already been criminally charged one would assume the follow-up is primarily a police responsibility.  ¿ _Pero quién sabe_?

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## TN2IC (19 Jun 2007)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> I don't want any. But something has to wake up the population to what is really going on. We are in a war, and the majority of the people are sleep walking through it!!



I agree 100%. Some folks need a wake up call.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Jun 2007)

Olga Chekhova said:
			
		

> No.  The Crown needs to prove that he/she IS  a terrorist. It's called the presumption of innocence.



How will that apply to the "No Fly List"?


----------



## geo (19 Jun 2007)

I will not remain at home hiding in my cellar based on their threats.
If they want to bring the war to us, then I say, bring it on...  we'll deal with it when it happens.


----------



## scoutfinch (19 Jun 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> How will that apply to the "No Fly List"?


It doesn't.  It really only applies to criminal justice.  There is a question of whether it offends the principles of administrative law but to be frank, I haven't really looked at the regulations that govern the no-fly list to see if there are any issues there.  

(Darn OPMEs are eating up more of my time than I ever thought possible!)


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jun 2007)

Kiwi99 said:
			
		

> As for the 17 that were locked up for the possible attack in Toronto, now only two are still in custordy.  Due to public whining and Amnesty International, all others were released back into the public.  How very Canadian.



On the other side of the coin they should have been milked for info and disappear, 'poof'. We would have forgot about them just as fast, and no one would care except for the leftie snivel libertarians (they're the dangerous ones).

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## slowmode (19 Jun 2007)

You know, They can attack us as much as they want...they will never hurt the Canadian people. Lets pray that nothing happends.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (20 Jun 2007)

slowmode said:
			
		

> You know, They can attack us as much as they want...they will never hurt the Canadian people. Lets pray that nothing happends.



That's relative to your definition of hurt


----------



## CrazyCanuck (20 Jun 2007)

Here's a follow-up article:



Taliban video likely just propaganda: experts

Updated Tue. Jun. 19 2007 10:02 PM ET

CTV.ca News Staff

While politicians insist Canada's security forces are being vigilant in response to a new Taliban threat to take the fight here, some security experts aren't taking it very seriously.

"People should not be too petrified of a few dozen wannabe suicide bombers sitting in the Kandahar desert, professing their desire to become a martyr," Scott Taylor, publisher of the military magazine Esprit de Corps, told CTV Newsnet on Tuesday.

On Monday, ABC News broadcast footage, reportedly shot by a Pakistani journalist, of a Taliban training camp graduation ceremony.

The militants are supposed to be dispatched to Canada, Germany, Britain and the United States.

"We should perform suicide attacks and God willing, destroy their establishments in their own country," Dadullah Mansoor, a top Taliban commander, says on the tape.

"I think unfortunately this is propaganda in the campaign of terror that has been going on for quite a while," said Michel Juneau-Katsuya, a former CSIS intelligence officer now with the Northgate Group, a security firm.

Such videos are intended to both frighten Canadians and raise the morale of the Taliban's own supporters, he said, adding they allowed a journalist to film it to boost the video's validation.

He doesn't see an immediate threat to Canada.

"It's one thing to train people ... but to sneak them out of Afghanistan, put them on international flights, bring them incognito into Canada and start from scratch building up an attack?" That's quite a task, he said.

Canada's security services are quite vigilant in monitoring for possible terror threats, Juneau-Katsuya said. A bigger threat are the possible home-grown terror threats, "which are difficult to investigate and difficult to find."

Sajjan Gohal of the Asia Pacific Foundation said: "What's probably going to happen is that these individuals will be used as suicide bombers against Canadian and British troops in the southern parts of Afghanistan."

Some of the militants looked to be teenage boys, if not younger.

"From that perspective, it leads me to believe that this is largely propaganda," said Ned Moran of the Terrorism Resource Centre in Washington.

Official reaction

Public Safety Minister Stockwell Day cast the threat as a public relations tactic by an enemy that's losing on the ground in Afghanistan.

"Their purpose is to strike terror, put fear in people's hearts," Day told reporters.

"I think the Taliban are aware that our troops cannot be intimidated, our troops prevail on the field of battle in Afghanistan. And so they're trying through public relations means to worry the hearts of Canadians at home."

Day said that based on the intelligence available to Canada its allies, he doubts the Taliban could mount attacks in North America.

Bev Busson, the RCMP's acting commissioner, said people shouldn't see the threat as an escalation of the security threat to Canada by terrorists.

The Canadian Security Intelligence Service would only say that it takes the video seriously.

CSIS officials have said as recently as April that they don't believe the presence of Canadian troops has increased the risk of a terror attack here.

Martin Rudner, a terrorism expert at Carleton University in Ottawa, thinks the Taliban and its ally, al Qaeda, could indeed mount overseas attacks to weaken resolve to keep troops in Afghanistan.

"The logic of it is, yes, it's to be taken seriously," he told The Canadian Press. "From their point of view we, the infidels, have assaulted the world of Islam with a military presence. It's therefore religiously sanctioned that they counter-attack to expel us and impose a defeat on us."

Security officials told CTV News that while these new Taliban militants probably pose a greater danger to Canadian forces in Afghanistan, one or two slipping through to Canada could cause a great deal of damage here.

Robert Fife, CTV's Ottawa bureau chief, said one scenario that worries security officials is if any potential bombers got into Europe.

"They could hide among the Arab population, obtain false EU passports, then hopscotch across the ocean and get into Canada. Then we would have a very serious and dangerous situation," he said.

Newsweek magazine reported in late December that al Qaeda may have developed an "underground railroad" to smuggle operatives into Europe undetected.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070619/taliban_video_070619/20070619?hub=TopStories


----------



## ClaytonD (20 Jun 2007)

Do you think that them bombing us in our homeland will strengthen the Canadian people's resolve against the Taliban/Al Qaeda? Or weaken it? Obviously I don't want Canadian soil to be attacked. But it's a question I find myself asking after reading those articles.

Many antiwar protesters will just say that this is all the more reason for us to leave. We brought this upon ourselves.


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Jun 2007)

slowmode said:
			
		

> ...they will never hurt the Canadian people



Mate, try not to be so niave, sharpnel from HE/HME IEDs etc does not have a discriminate or have a conscience. It kills Canadian citizens as easy as anyone else.

We just have to ensure Cdn secuirty forces have a green light to gather INT, infiltrate, and catch these pacifiers of their peaceful religion. One day they will get lucky. Its just a matter of time.

Their aim is to disrupt, KILL and terrorise the general public.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## CrazyCanuck (20 Jun 2007)

ClaytonD said:
			
		

> Do you think that them bombing us in our homeland will strengthen the Canadian people's resolve against the Taliban/Al Qaeda? Or weaken it? Obviously I don't want Canadian soil to be attacked. But it's a question I find myself asking after reading those articles.
> 
> Many antiwar protesters will just say that this is all the more reason for us to leave. We brought this upon ourselves.



Western nations are like jello, the smallest disturbance to the status quo and they shake like an earthquake.


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Jun 2007)

Wes I think that he was referring to the Canadian spirit, not that we cannot get hurt. Lets just hope that this is a bunch of BS and they don't come here.


----------



## slowmode (20 Jun 2007)

Sorry Everyone, Let me define what I said I did not explain it good. My fault.

- What I ment was like they Can always hit us but they can never hurt our values and such. I pray to god that nothing happends and this is just propaganda of theirs.

I'm sorry for the mixup.


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Jun 2007)

Well I had it somewhat right  . You are correct in that sense slowmode, and I pray nothing happens as well.


----------



## Teflon (20 Jun 2007)

> "People should not be too petrified of a few dozen wannabe suicide bombers sitting in the Kandahar desert, professing their desire to become a martyr," Scott Taylor, publisher of the military magazine Esprit de Corps, told CTV Newsnet on Tuesday.



Well if Scott Taylor isn't worried then I'm not! whew! We're safe!


----------



## slowmode (20 Jun 2007)

Teflon said:
			
		

> Well if Scott Taylor isn't worried then I'm not! whew! We're safe!


+1 on that!


----------



## Gardiners1 (20 Jun 2007)

Canadians are definitely not prepared for what might happen.  While there may or may not be terrorist camps full of suicide bombers ready to come over here, all it takes is a couple people who are already here to do some major damage. (see McVeigh, Timothy)

I am really concerned about how Canada would react in the event of an attack.  I know that the Canadian heart and spirit would shine through but do you remember how Toronto reacts to a friggin snowstorm?  Can you imagine a major terrorist attack?


----------



## Brockvegas (23 Jun 2007)

Thought I'd throw my opinion into the mix.

Does the possibility of suicide bombers in Canada worry me? A little. 
Do I think they could make it into the country? Yes(read "shipping containers from China into Vancouver"). 
How do I think Canadians would react if there was a bombing? Two answers; 1) Pacified city-dwelling people will be terrified at first, then get angry with the government for letting this happen. 2) The rest of us (read- Blue collared men and women) are gonna be looking for an ass to kick, and CFRC's are gonna have a volume-to-staff issue.


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Jun 2007)

Gardiners1 said:
			
		

> While there may or may not be terrorist camps full of suicide bombers ready to come over here....



Post 9-11 Terrorist training in Australia

Less than an hours drive west of Sydney, local country people reported large volumes of SAF, upon finally acting the NSWPS discovered a camp which had been recently used by Sydney's Islamic Youth Movement. heaps of 5.56mm spent casings, 7.62x39mm spent casings, 9mm casings and 12 ga spent shot shells were discovered, along with shot up 'man targets'. it was not long after this the NSWPS pulled over a car full of muslim gang members. In it was a loaded (one up the spout) South African R4 (full-auto) assault rifle. Thats a copy of the Galil. A 14 yr old had it, and even after his arrest, threatened to kill police!

Australia has banned semi-auto rifles after the Port Arthur massacare where 35 people were shot with an AR15 and an SKS back in 1996.

There was much hoopla about this, although the group was investigated, no one was charged. Their hatred for the west website was dismantled, and they are no doubt still being monitered by ASIO. No weapons were ever recovered, so they are still out there.

The motivated true beleivers are here, and with a similar population of them in Canuckistan, I am sure there is a some discrete training going on. We can and should never underestimate our enemies both domestically and abroad. Radical and extreme factions of the supporters of terrorism are alive and well in Canada, and the good ones just don't advertise it, they are simply waiting to act. Lets just hope CSIS RCMP and Co. will be on to them like stink on shyte before anything happens. More goes on behind things WRT CSIS and the badguys then we'll ever know publically.

Australia has a countrywide campaign for counter terrorism ads on TV addressed to the public. The national motto being 'Be Concerned, Not Alarmed" a 24hr hotline to report any sus activities has been establsihed. Does Canada have a similar system?


Cheers from the Duty Room,


Wes

EDITed for spelling and grammar, ha!


----------



## MarkOttawa (23 Jun 2007)

Wesley Down Under: Nope.  Would be considered "racist" here even though Islam is a religion.

Our federal government plays things down:

Taliban threat is PR ploy, says Day
http://www.canada.com/topics/news/national/story.html?id=7b25eda9-ed3f-462b-90f3-e8fa3599cebc&k=50655

As do other authorities:

"Ignoring the biggest elephant in the room"
http://www.damianpenny.com/archived/006669.html

'Where to focus the hunt for "homegrown" terrorists'
http://www.damianpenny.com/archived/006712.html

Mark
Ottawa

Mark
Ottawa


----------



## CrazyCanuck (23 Jun 2007)

Politically in Canada it is safer to do nothing than do something. That is an attitude that really needs to change, as I see it, the problem with this country's system is that politicians serve only themselves and not the people or the country as a whole. A terrorist attack in this country may change that mindset.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Jun 2007)

Boater said:
			
		

> Politically in Canada it is *safer to do nothing than do something*. That is an attitude that really needs to change,



Doing nothing will guarantee people speaking out.. but doing something will have the other parties and all their supporters on your back. Apparently the lesser of two evils is removing evil  :
Isn't it about time we get a party with a set of balls big enough to stand up for themselves and point out what is right?


----------



## CrazyCanuck (25 Jun 2007)

A party that actually acknowledges that no matter what you do you are going to piss somebody off and that's their problem, not necessarily yours is what we really need.


----------



## Greymatters (25 Jun 2007)

Quote from: Kiwi99 on June 19, 2007, 11:47:02
Just as you need evidence that proves he/she is not a terrorist.  We will probably give all these clowns 10 million as well, just to make them feel better.  Any hint of terror needs to be dealt with harshly and quickly with no remorse.  



			
				Olga Chekhova said:
			
		

> No.  The Crown needs to prove that he/she IS  a terrorist. It's called the presumption of innocence.



Olga, the difficult part of what you are saying is that it is as difficult to prove someone is a terrorist as it is to prove they are a member of an organized crime syndicate when they dont, have yet to commit, or have yet to be caught, physically commiting an illegal act.  Thats why the USA came up with the RICO act, the principles of which they apply to terrorist prosecutions.  So our problems are:

1) We have nothing like the RICO act, which is why the group of 17 prosecutions will fail, just like the prosecutions of the group of 19 failed in 2003.  
2) In order to prove guilt of a terrorist act follows the same guidelines as a criminal act, you must 'prove beyond a reasonable doubt' or 99% certainty.  Unfortunately, most evidence in this type of case is based on 'reasonable probability' (more than 50% probability of truth), the concept used in civil law, and intelligence collection.  
3) It would be easy to prove reasonable probability, but now you have to find someone who is a A) a subject matter expert, B) willing to take the stand, and C) allowed by their department or the federal government to take the stand.  
4) The process is complicated by the method in which lawyers deal with cases, usually at the last minute, while permission to appear (for persons in point C) takes months to get approved and prepared for.    
5) Persons in sensitive positions, or with sensitive organizations, who could provide points 3 or 4 have little interest in appearing as a witness in these types of cases. 

There are other complications, but if you dont have these 5 solved, the case goes down the tubes.


----------



## Blakey (27 Jun 2007)

(I don't understand pashto, but I do understand English)

I just finished watching the complete video of the graduation, as well as the parts where the leaders(?) of each group stand up and give a speech (in English). 

When the leader of the Canadian group stands up, he says (@ 0:52:47)  " ....let me assure you, these my friends and me, will target the Canadian Forces in Afghanistan, inshall ah Allah Akbar"

I admit that parts of the speech are inaudible but, that specific part is quite clear.

Full Graduation Video (300 meg)


If someone has a a firm grip on the pashto language, maybe they can clarify that Canada ( on our soil ) was actually mentioned as being a target?


----------



## CrazyCanuck (27 Jun 2007)

Cataract Kid said:
			
		

> target the Canadian Forces *in Afghanistan*



Well from that it doesn't sound like they're actually coming over here, did the article misquote this guy?


----------



## Greymatters (28 Jun 2007)

Cataract Kid said:
			
		

> (I don't understand pashto, but I do understand English)
> If someone has a a firm grip on the pashto language, maybe they can clarify that Canada ( on our soil ) was actually mentioned as being a target?



We could be awhile waiting for that...


----------



## Blakey (28 Jun 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> We could be awhile waiting for that...



Why would you say that?, there might be someone here who can speak pashto or dari.


----------



## Edward Campbell (4 Jul 2007)

Boater said:
			
		

> Politically in Canada it is safer to do nothing than do something. That is an attitude that really needs to change, as I see it, the problem with this country's system is that politicians serve only themselves and not the people or the country as a whole. A terrorist attack in this country may change that mindset.



Now here, reproduced from today’s _Ottawa Citizen_ under the fair Dealing provisions (§29) of the Copyright Act, is something different from one of the members of the Muslim ‘leadership’ in Canada:

http://www.canada.com/ottawacitizen/news/opinion/story.html?id=80bf987d-f272-46b4-9d86-df0f8c830e02
My *emphasis* added.


> Attack the ideology
> *Tony Blair's strategy of cosying up to hard-core Islamists only helped to excuse those who condemn terror attacks but refuse to actually denounce jihad*
> 
> Tarek Fatah, Citizen Special
> ...



Bingo!

We must:

1.	Establish what Canada is – not just what it is not.  *My Canada* is liberal, secular, and democratic.  There is NO room in *My Canada* for illiberal, theocratic dictatorship.  *My Canada* requires equality for all – there is NO room for culturally or religiously _mandated_ dress codes for some.  If your god is concerned with female hemlines then maybe you ought to refocus his attention on things that matter.  My Canada is tolerant – Muslims must tolerate Jews and women in bikinis, even, heaven forbid, Jewish women in bikinis; if they cannot manage that then they can return to Saudi Arabia.  People like me must, however, tolerate head scarves and yarmulkes, too, if some people really do feel they need them to worship their own gods in their own ways.   My Canada knows its history and its values – it is equally proud of 17th century _habitants_ and _voyageurs_, 18th century _loyalists_, 19th century national builders: tough Scots ‘factors,’ Chinese railway workers, South Asia and Ukrainian pioneer farmers and 20th century pioneers, too, including a veritable flood of Muslims who came to Canada to make better lives for themselves and, by so doing, enriched ours, too;

2.	Teach what Canada is – not just to newcomers; and

3.	Require that all Canadians – old and new – give positive effect to our values or find homes elsewhere.


----------



## Greymatters (4 Jul 2007)

Cataract Kid said:
			
		

> Why would you say that?, there might be someone here who can speak pashto or dari.



Seven days later....  ;D


----------

